# Kansas Horse Council Promotional Trail Ride



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

May 17 th & 18th, 2008

Elk City Lake

* 7 miles northwest of independence, ks on Hwy 75 or 4 miles south of Hwy 400/75 jct. turn west on 5400 road and follow road toward dam and outlet camp.


Register at shelter house.

join trail riding enthusiasts for a weekend of camping and riding the trails at beautiful Elk City. Experience Ozark-like topography only open to horseback rider twice a year.


FRDAY, MAY 16 

camper may arrive at outlet campground 
area includes pit toilets, water hydrant
primitive camping and shelter house with
electricity. NO CAMPING FEES on this 
on this specail weekend

SATURDAY MAY 17

9 a.m- trai riders leave camp. pack your own
lunch.
6 p.m- potluck dinner at shelter house (burgers 
and dogs provided - bring dish to share) 

SUNDAY MAY 18

9 a.m- ride out. return to camp by noon



This is a FREE RIDE, free food, free camp & free free fun. please let us know if you are coming so that we can plan how many burgers and dogs to cook.


*********PLEASE HAVE COGGINS PAPERS**********
********REGISTRATION REQUIRED*********

CONTACT:

Jim or Cheryl thomas (785-528-4255
[email protected]

Randy or Jennifer Carnahan 620-251-0512
[email protected]

Maxine or Shorty thorne 620- 336-2265


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I got the flyer on this ride too  I really want to go and may still, but we have reservations at a ranch on the 21st. Not sure with the price of gas if we can do both. 
I contacted the KHC and they said the area is rocky so shoes or boots are recommended. Just FYI


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds pretty cool 8)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah that sounds nice!


----------

